# Recessed lighting opinions wanted. :)



## ElementalWindX (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok. My living room I'm redoing (see previous posts I've made) has a 10ft high ceiling. Instead of going thru all the hassle to lower it a couple feet, we are just putting sheet rock over the osb board which currently makes up the entire ceiling.

I want to use recessed lighting to light the entire room. Can you guys give me a bit of help directing me to what kind of lighting would work best here? I believe the main goal here at the moment is to try and learn what works best for such high ceilings.

I think it might help you guys if I drew up where the furniture/tv/5.1 surround sound will be on the plans, so I will probably have that posted up in the next 24 hours. Just wanted to make this post while it was still on my mind.


----------



## donmorgan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of recessed lights for general purpose lighting, however if you use the type of can that is adjustable then you can adjust them so the the end of the bulb is flush or slightly extended beyond the bezel. I would then use flood bulbs and not spots. CFL bulbs work well and don't get hot and put out lots of light. Using paint colors and decorative mirrors and the such can also improve lighting in a room. I don't know what size room you are talking about, the larger the room the more reflectivity you need or more fixtures. Don't use any bezels with opaque lens that will cut down on light output from the bulb.


----------

